# Broken arm



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

So my son was tail-pressing a box at our local hill last Saturday when he fell and did this:










He broke both bones and was told he can't snowboard again for at least 8 weeks. I'm thinking about getting him the Snowboard Addiction video series (okay, for me also  ) to watch in his downtime, and I'd love to hear any suggestions anyone has for things he can do for fun while injured. He's 11 years old and is really bummed about this injury with this terrible season around here really just starting to ramp up.

In addition to all this, I think my wife is now more skeptical than ever of trying snowboarding after my concussion and now this. At least she's still willing to let our younger boys take more lessons. :laugh:


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Been there with both my boys. the worst part is that when you go to ride they give you that look like, you are going without me?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear about your son but at the same time its good that the injury wasn't too severe.

My only suggestion would be to convince him (however best you know) to let it heal up well so it doesn't affect his quality of life and snowboarding. He has so many years of shredding in front of him. Yea, I realize telling an 11 year old that isn't some easy task, LOL.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a bummer for your son man nothin worse than sittin out part/all season. Luckily enough I only broke my arm once and it happened to be at that age, also it wasn't as bad for me as I had yet to discover snowboarding.

He's young though he outta heal up pretty quick.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a bummer, but if he doesn't heal properly, he'll have even bigger issues. Just tell him the conditions suck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tell the wifey accidents happen it's how we over come them and move forward that makes the difference. Bummer for the lil guy though that's a rough age to be laid up like that, dislocated my wrist when I was his age 10 weeks with only one arm. Biggest thing is keeping him occupied and his mind off the fact he's healing. My suggestion is build something with him as a father son project and make it something that requires a lot of time so he'll think about it often. Or video games and hookers sure he's 11 but you gotta become a man sometime.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Catman said:


> Been there with both my boys. the worst part is that when you go to ride they give you that look like, you are going without me?


Sorry to hear, I'm dreading that also. 



CheeseForSteeze said:


> Damn, sorry to hear about your son but at the same time its good that the injury wasn't too severe.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to convince him (however best you know) to let it heal up well so it doesn't affect his quality of life and snowboarding. He has so many years of shredding in front of him. Yea, I realize telling an 11 year old that isn't some easy task, LOL.





Pow?POW! said:


> That's a bummer for your son man nothin worse than sittin out part/all season. Luckily enough I only broke my arm once and it happened to be at that age, also it wasn't as bad for me as I had yet to discover snowboarding.
> 
> He's young though he outta heal up pretty quick.





Ryan_T said:


> That's a bummer, but if he doesn't heal properly, he'll have even bigger issues. Just tell him the conditions suck.


Thanks guys, I'm definitely going to make sure he takes it easy. The doctors put a bit of a scare in him with the threat of surgery and even longer out-of-commission times if he doesn't, and he seems to be taking it to heart.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell the wifey accidents happen it's how we over come them and move forward that makes the difference. Bummer for the lil guy though that's a rough age to be laid up like that, dislocated my wrist when I was his age 10 weeks with only one arm. Biggest thing is keeping him occupied and his mind off the fact he's healing. My suggestion is build something with him as a father son project and make it something that requires a lot of time so he'll think about it often. Or video games and hookers sure he's 11 but you gotta become a man sometime.


Thanks for the advice, I suspect my wife's "concern" may just be an excuse to put off trying it yet, since if she really believed it was unsafe I'm sure she'd complain about the rest of us still doing it, and she knows that's not going to get anywhere  I'll get her hooked eventually... I really appreciate the suggestions, I like the idea of a father-son project a lot (the hookers, maybe not so much :laugh: )


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I broke my arm in the peak of the season a while back, and ended up riding with it after 2 weeks of downtime. Stayed out of the park for the most part, although after the 8 weeks they had to recast it for another 5...(season ended, so I was ok with this.)

I think he should ride with it, but not progress or try anything new.


----------



## Reykd (Jan 19, 2012)

when i broke my hand i put on a thick wool sock over the cast so it would stay warm and just go shredding the next week!
having a cast on is awsome, extra protection and shit


----------

